# CPC Looking for Remote Coding Job - Objective	My goal is to bring



## msalvatore (Dec 2, 2014)

2980 Peck Road
Croswell, MI 48422
Phone: (810) 886-3149
E-mail: mls1_1@yahoo.com

Monica Salvatore, CPC

Objective	My goal is to bring experienced medical coding to your physicians' office, hospital or medical care facility in a remote coding situation.  I am certified in ICD-9 CM, ICD-10CM, CPT and HCPCS coding, with a high degree of professionalism. 

Skills:
	Evaluation and Management 
	ER Coding
	Inpatient/Observation Coding
	Outpatient Procedures	
	Physician/Clinic Office Coding
	Neurology/Neuro Surgery Coding
	Gastro Surgical Coding



Experience:
Medical Clinical Coder: Deckerville Community Hospital, Deckerville, MI
		  Oct 2012- Present
Daily coding for the following departments in a Critical AccessHospital
	Emergency Room
	Radiology and Laboratory
	Outpatient services
	Physician Clinic
	Quarterly internal charts audit

Front Office Assistant: Neurology Center of Michigan, Port Huron, MI
	  Dec 2009 ? 2012
	Medical code from doctor dictation
	Verify insurance eligibility
	Acquire insurance prior authorizations
	Collect payments on account
	Schedule patient appointments
	Check patient in at the time of appointment
	Prioritize phone messages
	Maintain patient medical charts
	Enter patient demographic and insurance information


Degrees:	
Associates of Applied Science, Medical Coding Specialists Program    from Baker College, Port Huron Michigan, Graduation March, 2011
	Certified Professional Coder


----------

